Ask HN: What do you use to save and search for your own code snippets - snipethunder
======
mothsonasloth
In Intellij they have a snippets tab, which I find useful for storing handy
SQL queries or other scripts

------
iamNumber4
Grep

~~~
programd
I think you meant vi and grep :)

